# Dog weights and ages....



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

I would like to get a comparison of different dog's weights at different ages. I will start with one of mine:

Jeep/Eli
4 months 16 lbs
6 Months 22 lbs
12 months 28 lbs
18 months 32 lbs conditioned.

Please post up your dog's numbers if you know them.....


----------



## Séamlas (Sep 2, 2010)

i did weigth my dogs as they were growing but i never kept a written record. sorry now i dident.ive always found when a dog reaches about 16 to 18mts you will have a good idea of his wt when he is matured. my own dogs are small ones ranging from ab 28lb up to 35lb. thats nice blood u got there i like the eli and reboy lines, how far back in your peds do he appear? my own are down of a double bread son of lees jett hes a son of lees finn is of frisco and chinaman going back to the snooty dog. i also have a double bread daughter off smutt who is bread thigth on jeep lines he appears in the fourth gen.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Right now Bogart my heavy Mayday pup is 5 1/2 months old and 20lbs 

My Jeep/Redboy bitch is 48 [email protected] 3 years old unconditioned.

My pup is still growing so I can't give you an exact weight of what he will be full grown my guess is in the 40's.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena was around 20 to 25 lbs at around 5 months if I remember correctly. She matured to be around 47lbs. But right now she's a fattie, and I am guessing she might be up to 50... she's been getting "extra" oops... lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Beia 2 months 9 lbs
Bruno 2 years 54lbs


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I just weighed Athena. She's right at 50lbs and just a tad over 6 months, but she's a Bully. 

Kills me too because she does not look 50 lbs at all!


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

I wish they had growth charts like they do for kids  I can never judge just by looking at the feet!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I just weighed Athena. She's right at 50lbs and just a tad over 6 months, but she's a Bully.
> 
> Kills me too because she does not look 50 lbs at all!


People guess Helena weighing at 70... lol geez she don't look THAT big. Everyone's like "wow your dog is buff, she's gotten so big" I'm like no... she's just chunky! :hammer:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> People guess Helena weighing at 70... lol geez she don't look THAT big. Everyone's like "wow your dog is buff, she's gotten so big" I'm like no... she's just chunky! :hammer:


I gotta post some updated pics of Athena because I really don't think she looks 50 lbs. And with the playing she does in the yard with my other pups I don't think she's fat either. I saw her brother over the weekend and he was fat!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Nila is 8 months and her last weigh in was October 5 , she was 7 months and she weighed in at 43 lbs. so I am guessing she is round the high 45lb to 50lb. She does not look that heavy, she is in great shape. I need to let her pack on some weight for winter but she just loves that dang flirt pole.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

aprilortego said:


> Nila is 8 months and her last weigh in was October 5 , she was 7 months and she weighed in at 43 lbs. so I am guessing she is round the high 45lb to 50lb. She does not look that heavy, she is in great shape. I need to let her pack on some weight for winter but she just loves that dang flirt pole.


Helena's weight maxed out around 7 to 9 months of age. She just filled out muscle wise. She is now almost 4 years old.


----------



## lexsmomma (Nov 25, 2010)

Our boy is 17 months and 52 lbs... not sure of his blood lines or anything... but he is like pure muscle the vet says...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Just got back from the vet yesterday and Badger (pure OFRN) weighed 22.3 pounds at 14 weeks. My deceased pups: Cuda ("local blood", until you trace him back to Wise, Stephany, Patrick, etc.) weighed in at 55 pounds. Jack (heavy Jeep/Redboy) weighed in at 64 pounds. God I miss them.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

ashes is 7 months and about 55 pounds but doesn't look it lol


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

ashes said:


> ashes is 7 months and about 55 pounds but doesn't look it lol


Wow! Is she apbt?


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

8 weeks-13lbs

16 weeks- 24.6lbs

5 months- 34lbs

6 months- 44lbs

7 months- 47.5 lbs


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Kayo45 said:


> 8 weeks-13lbs
> 
> 16 weeks- 24.6lbs
> 
> ...


Your pup put on some serious weight between 5 and 7 months. Is it mostly filling out with muscle?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dang Kayo45 those Garner dogs get that big?? LOL Or is that just puppy fat what are you feeding that little monster? LOL


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

cheza is 7 months and 38lb


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Stage is around 65lbs @ 7years
Grace is around 25-30lbs @ 11 months

Both american pitbull terriers.


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Chump said:


> Your pup put on some serious weight between 5 and 7 months. Is it mostly filling out with muscle?


He looks like an adult dog pretty much now and has been having alot of growth spurts. Solid looking dog and looks alot like his sire. I only do about 1 hr and a half handwalking with him everynight so he isnt really fat or nothing just a solid looking dog. Too young for real conditioning still


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Dang Kayo45 those Garner dogs get that big?? LOL Or is that just puppy fat what are you feeding that little monster? LOL


LoL it depends on the dog and the breedings. El ***** dogs get pretty big, El ***** walks around at 55lbs and Bobby is in the 60's LoL. Dynomite dogs can get pretty big too. I feed the 6 fish formula from Orijin with 3 pumps of Salmon oil and a half scoop of this canine athlete supplement Im using.

El ***** dogs can get big depending on the breeding lol but in general they are pretty big dogs lol. Usually El ***** bred back to his daughters coming down from Boudreaux' Little Buddy will throw big ones aswell him bred to heavy Eli bitches and daughters of Simba.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Koby- 9 yrs- 52lbs*
*
Kangol- 3 yrs- 73lbs
4 yrs- 75lbs
5.5 yrs- 79lbs*
_ He has always been a big dog and looks awesome @ 70lbs, but when I was pregnant I got fat and lazy thus he did too. I cut out all wheat from his diet though and quit mixing RAW and dry dog food and went strictly RAW. He is starting to slim down nicely and I hope he will get back to his original weight in the next 6 months._

*Camouflage- 10 months- 55lbs*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta is 2yrs old and weights 50# all muscle.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Chewee is aprox. 3 years old (rescue so we don't know age for sure) and is 72lbs. He could be an Am staff, or have some bully in him, or all bully?


----------



## Devildog08 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've got a blue nose 7 months 63 lbs not conditioned he's pretty big


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Devil dog what line is your blue? As the color of the nose is just that and nothing more..

OP: Sarge is original APBT RE lines and is a little over two years old and weighs 75lbs unconditioned.

Nikita (we have no clue what she is as she is a rescue) is almost a year old and weighs about 50 lbs unconditioned.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie 8 weeks - 9 pounds
Bernie 4 months - 40 pounds
Bernie 6 months - 60 pounds
Bernie now around 1.5 years of age - 78 pounds very Leaned out


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

yes she's apbt lol she looks super thin too she's 22 inches tall her father was pretty big and her mother was short so I'm guessing she's taking after the father lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't weighed Dosia in a while but I'm guessing he's in his mid 70's. He is 2 years old. He has always been a big bot. I could tell when we got him a 9 weeks he would be big but I never thought he'd get this big. He is 25in from the ground to his front shoulder. I will post again when I get his correct weight.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

kaos was 5lbs at 6 weeks. He's now 16mths and 73lbs-hes half bully though-watchdog,re,eli scattered.
Ice is eli was also around 5lbs at 6 weeks, but is now 68lbs at 6 years old. Ice is pretty fit, although I wouldn't call him "conditioned", Kaos is not, Kaos is a tad lazy.


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow! that is a big difference in weight. Some of my smaller game dogs weigh in closer to ten pounds at six weeks. Full adult weight is typically less than 40 lbs.


----------



## Hornets Nest02 (Nov 28, 2010)

My brindle is 14 weeks weights 25 pounds


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Kayo45 said:


> 8 weeks-13lbs
> 
> 16 weeks- 24.6lbs
> 
> ...


8 months- 55.4 lbs


----------



## Texas_Sweetheart (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't have a record of their weight as pups but as of last month Oz (3 yrs) is 74lbs and Mac (2yrs in January) is 78lbs.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

onyx at 
16 weeks 17.xxlbs
9mos 29.xx 

lean/ripped work dog apperance. i really wanted to be able to title him in both confirm and work. but i am seeing his genetics are driving him to a more "game" build. he is still gaining wait at a comfortable pace but compared to the show staffys he is built different and more than likely out work any of them, easily


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

Cairo:

3mo- 23 lbs

4mo, 28 lbs

5mo, 33.12 lbs (as of Nov 30)

I have NO idea how much he will weight when fully matured. but i ALWAYS thought he was TOO skinny for his age, but hes actually about average considering everyone else's numbers. but he's Long and Lanky... He'll fill out though i hope


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Beia was 9 lbs when I took her in,and the vet thinks she was a little over 2 months. She should be 3 months now,and I have no idea what she weighs.
Bruno is 2 and is 55 lbs


----------



## desertracer (May 26, 2009)

Diesel is two this Valentine's Day, he weighs about 60lbs

When 9 months to 10 months he weighed around 40.

He reached maximum structure size at a year or so, but has been building muscle and is well conditioned.

He was low to mid fifties in photo, during beginning of last summer


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

I JUST WEIGHTED MY PIT LEAH SHE IS 57 POUNDS .NOT SURE OF HER AGE SHE IS A RESCUE.I WEIGH HER AT THE SCRAP YARD CAUSE THE PETCO BY ME I GET LEAH GROOMED AT SAYS THEY DON'T HAVE A SCALE.I THOUGHT THAT WAS WEIRD


----------

